# Moebius Bela Lugosi as Dracula



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I knew CulTVman had it available for preorder, but has anyone else seen the painted up pic on his site? 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Bela-Lugosi-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1196.html[/URL]

It is sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Any images up aren't quite final product. The likeness was just approved in December, the kit head show is a non-approved likeness that was shown early. Within a week or so we should have the new likeness to show and finalize the kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait to see the final results.Will that be a picture of the original sculpture or of a test shot of the actual kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Frank, you are the best, that is why my model money goes to you!!

Ron


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Ron! Hopefully something soon, as the complete kit is tooled just waiting for the head!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

RSN said:


> Thanks Frank, you are the best, that is why my model money goes to you!!
> 
> Ron


 I agree wholeheartedly. Frank you produce great kits, also a great value for our diminishing hobby funds. Have a great and prosperous New Year Frank.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great one Frank but I thought you'd want to get aHEAD on this project and get it on the street. Oh well, bad pun. I'll add it to my classic Moebius monsters when it arrives. Now we only need to get you to do a Wolfman and Creature and the Moebius classic monster set would be complete.

Bob K.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Thanks Ron! Hopefully something soon, as the complete kit is tooled just waiting for the head!


Can't wait. This kit, more than any aformentioned 1/350 starship, is one I have been waiting for since it was announced!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ Agreed. I'm really excited about this kit, as well. 

Sean


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't see how you could get the facial likeness any better than what I saw at Wonderfest. I hope the final likeness is as good.

Steve


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BronzeGiant said:


> I don't see how you could get the facial likeness any better than what I saw at Wonderfest. I hope the final likeness is as good.
> 
> Steve


I didn't think it could get better myself, but this one is pretty good! I guess you can't get much better than a Yagher Lugosi at this point, so no further revisions.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jeff Yagher and classic monsters are a winning combination for sure! :thumbsup:
This will be another cool release!
Tom


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I didn't think it could get better myself, but this one is pretty good! I guess you can't get much better than a Yagher Lugosi at this point, so no further revisions.


I have great respect for Yagher and everything he has done for this hobby. I'm sure that the end result will be nothing less than spectacular. But I still feel compelled to give a little more acknowledgment and a few kudos to the guy who did the temporary head: none other than our friend Adam Dougherty, who also did the rest of the sculpt. To come up with this kind of result as quickly as he did, just to "have something to show," was an amazing achievement in my mind. To say he has a bright future is an understatement.

I don't know, Frank, but at times I think some of these licensors can be on hyper-nit-picky side, and I don't envy you the task of having to deal with them. Not to mention the extra $$$ it must cost in the end...
Ron G.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The final approved head. Should have builtup shots of the kit soon with the new head. And of course a big thanks goes to Adam for getting the body and victim done as quick as he did! I personally never saw a problem with any of it, but there seems to be changes requested on nearly everything.


----------



## gordman1 (Dec 15, 2008)

That looks terrific! Looking forward to this release, as well as the bad a$$ Elvira!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> The final approved head. Should have builtup shots of the kit soon with the new head. And of course a big thanks goes to Adam for getting the body and victim done as quick as he did! I personally never saw a problem with any of it, but there seems to be changes requested on nearly everything.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!! 'nuff said!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice! Nice! Nice!
What a magnificent likeness! What a classic pose! And the addition of a lady victim really sets this one HEAD and shoulders above previous Dracula kits.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

This should be one really incredible kit!! As always, worth waiting for! - Denis


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't wait until this hits! I loved the Mummy and Frankenstein monster kits, but this may be in a class by itself.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cow! That's awesome. I liked the original sculpt, too - a much younger looking Lugosi.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Holy cow! That's awesome. I liked the original sculpt, too - a much younger looking Lugosi.


"Younger" would actually have fit the licensed theme of the Broadway play a bit better, as it occurred several years before the feature film. However, any realistic statement relating to a Lugosi Drac is fine with me, and this kit promises to deliver on all Counts.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

That is a great likeness! Can't wait for this kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ron Gross said:


> ...this kit promises to deliver on all *Counts*.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> LOL :thumbsup:


If I were a betting man regarding who might catch that, my money would have been in the right place.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is going to be a great kit with a fantastic likeness to Bela. It will go nicely with the other classic monsters and now we only have to hope for the Wolfman and the Creature. Thanks again Frank, you never let us down.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent likeness!!! I hope the tooling is as close to this!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Moebius said:


> The final approved head. Should have builtup shots of the kit soon with the new head. And of course a big thanks goes to Adam for getting the body and victim done as quick as he did! I personally never saw a problem with any of it, but there seems to be changes requested on nearly everything.


LOVE it! Frank...this new head looks TERRIFIC! 
Can't wait to get this kit for sure!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh...great! Now you guys have me drooling all over my keyboard! Man I can't wait for both versions of this kit. The new head looks even better than the one at Wonderfest....and I thought that was impossible!

I know I read somewhere that the basic single figure kit is slated for the first quarter. When will the deluxe two figure kit be available? 

Thanks again Frank and team Moebius. I will be buying both !


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for posting the new head image. It looks awesome! I can't wait to get this one.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait for this kit to come out!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## urbancannibal (Jan 8, 2011)

This is oustanding, can't wait to have a crack at it (and hopefully not mangle it beyond recognition). Elivra as well, though may well paint that one after the wife and kids have gone to bed, lol.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think a lot of our significant others will look askance at the Mistress of the Dark kit...oh well, gots to build what we gots to build...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My S.O. hasn't looked askance at my Nude Raider, so I guess I'll be safe with Elvira. :lol:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> My S.O. hasn't looked askance at my Nude Raider, so I guess I'll be safe with Elvira. :lol:


Is SO something like a CO?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CO= "Conjugal Other?"

Head looks fantastic!! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> CO= "Conjugal Other?"
> 
> Head looks fantastic!! Looking forward to this one!


Commanding Officer...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Commanding Officer...


...which would also be my SO...


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

When oh when is this Kit out, soon pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Can't wait. Again Frank, thanks so much for doing this.

No offense, I wish we can get Mr. Y to do a post-market bettter Boris head for a certain 1931 movie.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

"Mr. Y," as you say is indeed consistently great, but he may be hard pressed to beat the rendition of the same subject by another artist, as seen on this page:

http://suvudu.com/2010/09/the-creepy-creativity-of-adam-kreaturekid-dougherty.html

My vote would be to concentrate on future subjects, and hopefully Moebius and this individual have new and exciting projects planned. Based on Frank's history of quality and delivery, I pretty sure it's a safe bet.


----------

